# Labeling must have been difficult



## freesia792 (Nov 12, 2014)

To even think of this is sad.  

Some kid making meth and claiming it to be a soaping lab. :evil:



http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=32325686


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 12, 2014)

Some equipment is identical to stuff he was using and is used for small scale essential oil distillation, even soapmaking. E.g. separatory funnel for separating hydrosol from oil, kymax beakers for hot distillates etc. I wonder if the student cut the me th into soap sized bars?


----------



## MarisaJensen (Nov 12, 2014)

SMH. That was a math lab NOT a soap lab/room or anything related to soap. :sad:


----------



## marilynmac (Nov 12, 2014)

I want to make pseudoephed soap!


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 12, 2014)

"...That was a math lab..."

Math lab, eh? I used to do that!

Math, I mean. Not meth.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Nov 12, 2014)

My favorite part of the article is this quote:  "What gives this away that it was a meth lab is the fact it's a meth lab," said Provo Police Sgt. Brandon Post.

Hard to argue with that logic.


----------



## boyago (Nov 12, 2014)

The article doesn't mention that they found either soap or meth so in one way who knows, but on the other hand if the kid had a serious habit his roommates would know **** well he was a soaper.


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 12, 2014)

soaping is an addiction probably on the level of meth


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 12, 2014)

Was the soap blue?


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah, if you read the article it sounds like the kid was trying to stay "clean," and not follow the path of his family members.  Maybe he inhaled a little too much lye along the way and went astray


----------



## Jstar (Nov 14, 2014)

Well, a couple of things here I wouldn't use to distill my own EO's:

Blister packs of nasal decongestant, and lithium  :shock:


----------

